# OR Report 4/7/2007



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I decided to brave the cold and wind and give it a shot. Glad I did, I was really bummin' when I got there. Rat's nest right out of the gate and wind so hard I could only cast a crankbait about 15 yards. Switched to heavy jig head and between wind gusts, snow, and getting ice off my guides, it turned out to be a good day!

Date: 4/7/2007
Time: Evening (5-8p)
Surface Temp: 51
Water Clarity: Muddy
Weather: Snow and COLD
Target: Wipers
From: Bank
Baits: 3" Shad Body (Black/Pearl) on a 1/8 oz orange jig head
Depth: 3-15' (estimate)
Fish Count: 20+
Species Caught: Wipers (10+), White Bass(10+), Drum (1), Shovelhead (1)
Notes: Water was very muddy, but good current for wipers. Retrieve seemed to work best as an undulating jigging motion (kind of swim and jig right above the bottom). Some fish were close to the bank, others in the current break. Most fish hit near the bottom, but several hit close to the surface. Size was decent, but nothing huge. Most of the wipers were in the 2-4lb range.


Its going to be a little warmer tomorrow, so I think I'll try it again 

CW


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Not a bad day. better than sittin around watchin TV!! Nice report by the way very detailed.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Terry, great report.
I almost stopped by on way home from Ashland, caught a few wipers upstream a bit.
Not the numbers you posted, but I was visiting tackle shops too, so I had to leave the fishing, sell lures, then came back and caught 2 more, those came home with me, 22" and 19", for research on toxin levels. 
Kathy and I'll have them for lunch after church tomorrow, we'll let you know of any adverse effects! LOL (spreading waistline is biggest threat)
LMJ


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I didn't go Saturday mostly because of the weather but now you are KILLING ME!!! Great report!
Cady


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's the verdict:
Eating Wiper, soaked for hours in milk, red meat cut away, boneless filets, cornmeal w/cajun, cayenne and hot pepper mix, salt, garlic salt, fried in hot olive oil.
Fried to a golden brown, drained on paper towel, eaten w/Kathy's home-made cole slaw, made me drowsy, YAWN, not sure if that's a heavy metal syndrome, or just plain ol' good eating, I'll have to repeat this experiment a few more times to establish a pattern, some of these experiments aren't valid unless you do hundreds of test.
Mercury? Around mid-30's, I'd guess.
LMJ


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe u eat to much jeff, that happen to me all the time


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

... 'cause I was the only guy on the water today! I didn't see a boat or another person.

I had similar results as yesterday, but early in the evening they were hitting closer to the surface. The bite turned off and I was thinking of moving spots or heading home when it turned on again! Seemed the larger fish moved in and were biting deep a little further out in the current. It lasted about 30 minutes before dark.

I had a camera today, got a new camera phone. Most of the pics were pretty crappy, not because of the camera, but my angle and lack of experience with it. My first big fish looks like its about the size of a bluegill  This one is a close up, but its a decent picture.



CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

excellenta reporto!!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice Pic, Terry!
You're on a new track now, I can see your penchant for technical excellence coming through your photography.  
LMJ


----------

